# selling home made treats?



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

ive been having fun making home made cookies cakes and treats for the fur kids and i was thinking about looking into selling them, does anyone think that would would be a good idea? like to friends and family? if so how much would you pay for a dog cookie... i would love to bake all day and make my money back at least.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I get weird about the dog pastries, BUT if I knew the person selling them it may be different. There is so little regulation on pet food and what people have to disclose it scares me in the pet stores etc. If it were my friend I would buy them though. IDK how much I would pay?!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

At the daycare where I used to take my pack, they had a table full of products in the front entryway, and there were lots of super cute homemade cookies and such for the dogs. I thought they were overpriced, and I'm kind of a health food nut when it comes to my dogs, so I never purchased any, but there's definitely a market.

Try looking around at doggie daycares, pet supply boutiques, groomers, etc., and see whether they already have a supplier and where they're pricing theirs


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

I've dealt with this quite a bit from making pet food for a different species. There is one major, major problem with selling homemade treats. If anyone gets mad at you, they can turn you into the FDA or USDA which regulates the manufacture of food products for animals. You are required to make said treats in a USDA inspected facility, have the proper labeling (including ingredients, nutritional information, manufacturer's information, etc), and be prepared to have inspections and testing done on said treats.

You may be able to do it and you may never be turned in. Many people do this, but if you "get turned in", it's very expensive with the fines and lawyer fees.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I too get weird about dog pastries. Probably because we had a store nearby that sold them and found out they were super salty. We have had so many GI issues with our dog, now that she's better I'd play it safe and avoid them.

I do make my own treats too, I know it's fun and I know there are many healthy recipes, but to buy from someone unknown to me, I'd say, no. I would not sell to family or friends, I would feel awkward and just give them away.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

khigh said:


> I've dealt with this quite a bit from making pet food for a different species. There is one major, major problem with selling homemade treats. If anyone gets mad at you, they can turn you into the FDA or USDA which regulates the manufacture of food products for animals. You are required to make said treats in a USDA inspected facility, have the proper labeling (including ingredients, nutritional information, manufacturer's information, etc), and be prepared to have inspections and testing done on said treats.
> 
> You may be able to do it and you may never be turned in. Many people do this, but if you "get turned in", it's very expensive with the fines and lawyer fees.


Good to know! it probably would be close friends and family,

Im very strict on what the dogs can eat so they would be healthy, but i dont want to sell to people i dont know.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> I too get weird about dog pastries. Probably because we had a store nearby that sold them and found out they were super salty. We have had so many GI issues with our dog, now that she's better I'd play it safe and avoid them.
> 
> I do make my own treats too, I know it's fun and I know there are many healthy recipes, but to buy from someone unknown to me, I'd say, no. I would not sell to family or friends, I would feel awkward and just give them away.


im afraid this is my at heart, i want to sell them because it would be fun but i probably will give them away just as i have been doing with them all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

khigh said:


> I've dealt with this quite a bit from making pet food for a different species. There is one major, major problem with selling homemade treats. If anyone gets mad at you, they can turn you into the FDA or USDA which regulates the manufacture of food products for animals. *You are required to make said treats in a USDA inspected facility, have the proper labeling (including ingredients, nutritional information, manufacturer's information, etc), and be prepared to have inspections and testing done on said treats.*
> 
> You may be able to do it and you may never be turned in. Many people do this, but if you "get turned in", it's very expensive with the fines and lawyer fees.



You need to look up STATE requirements. In PA, you can legally make treats in your own kitchen. You have to send the treats in to evaluate ingredients, nutritional info and get a printed label but you can make them in your home and sell them anywhere. You do not have to be in a USDA inspected facility.

OP - I just went to a very large local craft fair and the table with homemade treats was very crowded. There is a market for treats made in the USA with US ingredients. You can sell them at local pet shops, online, local craft shows, etc.


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> You need to look up STATE requirements. In PA, you can legally make treats in your own kitchen. You have to send the treats in to evaluate ingredients, nutritional info and get a printed label but you can make them in your home and sell them anywhere. You do not have to be in a USDA inspected facility.
> 
> OP - I just went to a very large local craft fair and the table with homemade treats was very crowded. There is a market for treats made in the USA with US ingredients. You can sell them at local pet shops, online, local craft shows, etc.


What I said is correct. It is federal law, which overrides state law.

Regulations for Making & Selling Dog Treats | Chron.com

FDA 101: Animal Feed

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Food/G.../FoodDefenseandEmergencyReponse/UCM113920.pdf


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You can check out the dog treats on etsy.com for a comparison; and you can sell there, too! There's a pretty big market for it, so it seems.

As for federal law overriding state law; marijuana can be legal in states, but illegal federally.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All the treats my dogs get are homemade by me or I get them from a local dog bakery that specializes in that kind of stuff. I pay $11.00 per pound and I don't have to worry about recalls.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You could do it at a farmers market or via ebay. I dont think selling dog treats is high on the crimes list. Ive bought "black market" treats off farmers on ebay, I trust them that they are selling what they say.


----------



## Nicoo (Oct 9, 2015)

I think you need to comply with certain rules and regulations, if you want to do it legally. Btw, I do would recommend Etsy.com's marketplace. Alternatively, you can start your own website, but then you have to market it, using Etsy will make things a lot easier.


----------

